# Any Black Friday specials from the Vape Shops?



## Random-Hero

Hi Guys,

Looking to buy my first kit. Just wondering if there are going to be any specials coming up perhaps that is worth the wait.


----------



## shaunnadan

i have seen vape cartel is having a special . will look for the link


----------



## shaunnadan

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-cartel-black-friday-week.t17007/#post-293080

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Random-Hero

Thanks man ill check it out.


----------



## Lim

we are always on special...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hey @Random-Hero 

If you are able to make it, i think there will be some good deals at the upcoming vape meet on Saturday. In any event, it will be a great day and there are some fantastic prizes to be won

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Random-Hero

Silver said:


> Hey @Random-Hero
> 
> If you are able to make it, i think there will be some good deals at the upcoming vape meet on Saturday. In any event, it will be a great day and there are some fantastic prizes to be won
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/


Hi Man,

I saw the meet post. Was not sure if I should join as I have little to no idea what I want or how vaping actually works 
Let me check how the weekend goes...

Thanks


----------



## Lim

That is more the reason you should come @Random-Hero , come, and see and tryout some of our stuff, so you know and get an idea of what you want so you dont waste money to buy and find out it not what you looking for.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Random-Hero said:


> Hi Man,
> 
> I saw the meet post. Was not sure if I should join as I have little to no idea what I want or how vaping actually works
> Let me check how the weekend goes...
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Random-Hero 
Take a look at this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-attend-the-vape-meet-on-sat-28nov.t17066/
I made it for people in exactly your position

If you have not attended a meet before, I think you should certainly try come through. I think you will enjoy it a lot and get a great vape setup at the same time. Come find me there (Silver) and I will try help you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I know this isn't local, but in case someone wants to import this, the price seems really good. Don't know the shop though.
https://moonvapez.co.uk/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-black-edition-by-jaybo/

50 pounds for the device, 15 for shipping.


----------



## kevkev

@SAVapeGear is having a sale on almost all of their products!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lim

Snape of Vape said:


> I know this isn't local, but in case someone wants to import this, the price seems really good. Don't know the shop though.
> https://moonvapez.co.uk/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-black-edition-by-jaybo/
> 
> 50 pounds for the device, 15 for shipping.



65 pound is roughly 1400~1500 depends on how you strike the deal, with credit card probably 1500

Bru... my special is cheaper than that... and if you import you still looking at import duty and VAT...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirk

Random-Hero said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking to buy my first kit. Just wondering if there are going to be any specials coming up perhaps that is worth the wait.



Hey Random-Hero, The Vapery are also running a special for Black Friday tomorrow - welcome to have a look


----------



## Vape_r

@Lim ygpm


----------



## SAVapeGear

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-black-friday-sale-sa-vape-gear.t17091/#post-294005


----------



## Silver

Have moved this thread to 'who has stock'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delasuerte

Hi 

Was just wondering if black friday going on in the vaping world and where and what and stuff


----------



## Silver

delasuerte said:


> Hi
> 
> Was just wondering if black friday going on in the vaping world and where and what and stuff



Hi @delasuerte 
I have moved your post into the existing Black Friday thread
There are several vendors with Black Friday specials, just scroll up and read from the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random-Hero

Silver said:


> Hi @Random-Hero
> Take a look at this thread
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-attend-the-vape-meet-on-sat-28nov.t17066/
> I made it for people in exactly your position
> 
> If you have not attended a meet before, I think you should certainly try come through. I think you will enjoy it a lot and get a great vape setup at the same time. Come find me there (Silver) and I will try help you


Thanks Buddy,
I think you might have convinced me. 
Let me hear from the SO and see if we can make the drive to the venue tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

